# For Matthew 6



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2018)

I know you are crushed right now 6. You are living a parent's worst nightmare and there is no relief. The world is collapsing around you.

I wish I could turn the clock back for you. I wish I knew the magic words I could say to turn this all into a bad dream that vanished when you awoke from it. But I can't because time moves on and there are no magic words for this catastrophe.

There is only one thing you can do and that is put your complete faith in Christ the Savior and give all of your burdens to the Lord God to carry because right now they are too heavy for any mortal to carry including you.

Likewise I implore you not to torment yourself. Right at this moment there is no understanding this calamity. There is no logical justification for it. There is no reasonable explanation. Most importantly you carry no blame so don't assign any to yourself. It would be a capital mistake and you are too good of a man to do that to yourself.

I beg you to take comfort in the knowledge your daughter is at peace. She rests in the arms of the Lord and her most ardent hope is that you, Dr. 6 and your son will not grieve for her for long and in time you will be able to celebrate her life with joy and look forward to that day when you will meet again in Heaven and rejoice together.

For my part I have little more to offer you than prayers for peace and grace and a desire to help you and your family get past this any way I can. I know y'all will never get over it but in time you can get past it and it is my desire to help you do so.

I know everybody in this forum feels the same way so take heart in the knowledge there are many who lift you up in prayer right now and they sustain you in your darkest hour. Though we are separated by the width of the continent all of our thoughts, hopes and prayers are in Suisun City California with the Thomas family right now and we will not forsake you.

Go gently bro. There is a way forward. Open your heart to the Lord and let Him show you the way as He surely will and if you need somebody to lean on we are all here for you.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2018)

Nicely said Elfiii. 6 you are in all of our minds and our prayers.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 19, 2018)

Very well said. Prayers sent.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you Elfiii, those are the exact words.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2018)

Very well spoken, Lee. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2018)

Well said Lee! Prayers being sent right now!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2018)

Perfect words Lee. Matthew you got my PM I am here if you need me Brother.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 19, 2018)

Well said Elfii. Continued prayers for 6 and family


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m here with the group. Never know who your family is til u need them. Your friends here love you ! Lean on them!


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 19, 2018)

Prayers for comfort and peace in this difficult time.


----------



## ccherry (Jan 19, 2018)

Very well said Lee. Praying for your family 6


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 19, 2018)

Praying prayers of comfort for 6's family!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 19, 2018)

The Lord is the way 6, seek him and you shall find peace. Prayers for you brother


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 20, 2018)

God bless you, brother!


----------



## cramer (Jan 20, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family, 6.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 20, 2018)

Prayers for you and family give trust in the Lord.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 20, 2018)

Prayers Matthew


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 20, 2018)

Well spoken Elfii, prayers for the family.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 20, 2018)

love all of you


----------



## antharper (Jan 20, 2018)

Well said Elfii, and God bless u and your family 6 , prayers are being sent for u and your family !!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 20, 2018)

We are here for you my friend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 20, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I know you are crushed right now 6. You are living a parent's worst nightmare and there is no relief. The world is collapsing around you.
> 
> I wish I could turn the clock back for you. I wish I knew the magic words I could say to turn this all into a bad dream that vanished when you awoke from it. But I can't because time moves on and there are no magic words for this catastrophe.
> 
> ...



Well said, Amen. 

We are all praying for you brother 6.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 20, 2018)

Prayers for you 6.  Be Strong and seek comfort in God.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 20, 2018)

Praying peace and comfort for you and the family. God Bless.


----------



## Firescooby (Jan 20, 2018)

I hate to ask, but what happened?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Every time my kids go somewhere without me, I worry every second until they are home.


----------



## redeli (Jan 20, 2018)

Praying for you and your family


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> love all of you


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2018)

I don't know howI missed this. I've just been logging in to go Dawgs and back out. Sorry to hear about this 6. Prayers for you and hope the prayers from others have helped.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2018)

riprap said:


> I don't know howI missed this. I've just been logging in to go Dawgs and back out. Sorry to hear about this 6. Prayers for you and hope the prayers from others have helped.



thanks brother. she was my second love. the greatest joy in my life.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 21, 2018)

i began coping last night. our VA family and Air Force family have surrounded us with a temple of love and grace.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 21, 2018)

Matthew6 you have my deepest sympathy and heartfelt prayers in this time of grief.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 21, 2018)

Much love brother.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 21, 2018)

Praying for strength and comfort that only the good Lord can provide for you and your family.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 21, 2018)

Prayers sent


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 21, 2018)

Prayers  for you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I know you are crushed right now 6. You are living a parent's worst nightmare and there is no relief. The world is collapsing around you.
> 
> I wish I could turn the clock back for you. I wish I knew the magic words I could say to turn this all into a bad dream that vanished when you awoke from it. But I can't because time moves on and there are no magic words for this catastrophe.
> 
> ...



Amen. I have no idea how I missed this. Bowing my head as I say a little prayer.


----------



## Resica (Jan 21, 2018)

Prayers sent Matthew6.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2018)

More prayers tonight for 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2018)

This family in Bethlehem Ga is still sending prayers!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2018)

We are still praying for you and your family Mathew.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayer lifted!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 22, 2018)

My heart is broken for you buddy.. We're here for you.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2018)

Thinking about you and your family this morning 6.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 22, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> My heart is broken for you buddy.. We're here for you.



thank you brother.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 22, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss. Prayers for you & your family.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2018)

Thinking of you and lifting you up with prayer 6.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2018)

Praying for your family 6


----------



## rshunter (Jan 22, 2018)

More prayers going up.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayers going up for you and your family. My heart goes out to you, sir.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayers for you and your family 6. Just for you, Roll Tide!


----------



## fredw (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayers on the way for you and your family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayers for comfort at this time.


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayers sent up. So sorry.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 23, 2018)

Still thinking about you and your family. More prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2018)

My prayers are added with these other fine folks,6. May the Lord give you comfort.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 23, 2018)

I've found myself staring at this keyboard several times, not knowing what to say. Please just know that we hurt for you and we're here for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 23, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I've found myself staring at this keyboard several times, not knowing what to say. Please just know that we hurt for you and we're here for you.



Bo, you hit that one on the head..

Matty, your family has been in my thoughts and prayers and they will continue to be! Pulling for you brother!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 23, 2018)

She is at rest. Good bye my love till me are together again. Thanks for your prayers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> She is at rest. Good bye my love till me are together again. Thanks for your prayers



What a beautiful Angel. Prayers continue for ya'll bub.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Jan 23, 2018)

Prayers for your family


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> She is at rest. Good bye my love till me are together again. Thanks for your prayers



6 you are a member of a huge family of friends in GON. We all have you in our thoughts and prayers, and we all search for words that would comfort you during this time. All I can say is, we are all here for you for any little thing we could do to help you get through this terrible time in your life. The lord  and his love of his Children, is non failing, and he can offer you more comfort than we could ever dream off. God Bless you my friend.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2018)

Love y'all 6! Just know we lift your family up to Christ every day.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 23, 2018)

Heaven has a beautiful new angel! As a father of two daughters myself, I cant imagine what you all must be going through, and I wont even try because I know I cant. I'll just add my prayers also and ask God to continue to surround you all and hope our continuing prayers provide you all some peace and comfort. My condolences Sir. 
Scott


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 24, 2018)

6
I have not been here lately and had no idea about this until just now. It appears my only daughter is about the same age as yours. I teared up just thinking about what you have been thru. My deepest prayers to you buddy!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 27, 2018)

Matthew6 , hope u and your family are doing well and all of the prayers u are receiving are helping, still praying and thinking of you all daily , God bless !


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 28, 2018)

Matthew 6, prayers for you and your family sir.
God bless.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 30, 2018)

Still praying for M6 and family!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2018)

Bump for the 6 family from his sports forum family!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2018)

Still lifting you up with prayer Rich.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Still lifting you up with prayer Rich.



This!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 3, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Still lifting you up with prayer Rich.



Yes, sir!! Keep hanging in there, bud.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 6, 2018)

I've not been around much lately, and am just now reading this.
Thoughts and prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 9, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Lord, please comfort Mathew 6 and his family. Lord, grant them peace I pray. Amen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)

Still thinking and praying for ya buddy!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2018)

My thoughts and prayers are with you every day Rich. Chime in when you're up to it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you every day Rich. Chime in when you're up to it.



^this^!! We miss you brother! Our hearts are hurting for ya!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow, as I kept reading Elfis post,  I kept waiting for it to turn into a rib rubbing thing, but it never did. Obviously,  I've Been Away For Awhile. Sorry For Your Loss 6. May God Comfort You 
And Your Family Through These Difficult Times. You Will Be In All Of Our Prayers


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2018)

Prayers for you buddy!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone heard from him? Still praying for them here!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 10, 2018)

the wife is stepping away from her practice for a year. everyday we get up as a family and drive the son to school at CMA. he is coping and im proud of him. mom is hurting. im giving her all i can. she is much improved. i never leave her side. not for anything.  The boy has been so helpful to me.  i have never loved her more in all these years. she has always been remarkable and strong. but this knocked her to the ground. but she will be allright. im not good yet. but im better.  my Air Force friends and my neighbors have been remarkable. They love us and care for us.  and they have not stopped.  even for a day.  people are the same no matter where you are. thank you for your prayers.


----------



## cramer (Feb 10, 2018)

We are still praying for you here 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2018)

Prays still going up for you and your family! 

Call me if you need too


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2018)

Thx for the update 6. We pray every day that it will get easier for you guys.


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm sure it will take some time. Continuing to lift y'all up in prayer!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> the wife is stepping away from her practice for a year. everyday we get up as a family and drive the son to school at CMA. he is coping and im proud of him. mom is hurting. im giving her all i can. she is much improved. i never leave her side. not for anything.  The boy has been so helpful to me.  i have never loved her more in all these years. she has always been remarkable and strong. but this knocked her to the ground. but she will be allright. im not good yet. but im better.  my Air Force friends and my neighbors have been remarkable. They love us and care for us.  and they have not stopped.  even for a day.  people are the same no matter where you are. thank you for your prayers.



Your homeskillets back here in the hood are with you, mama6 and your son all day and every day. All of our best thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> the wife is stepping away from her practice for a year. everyday we get up as a family and drive the son to school at CMA. he is coping and im proud of him. mom is hurting. im giving her all i can. she is much improved. i never leave her side. not for anything.  The boy has been so helpful to me.  i have never loved her more in all these years. she has always been remarkable and strong. but this knocked her to the ground. but she will be allright. im not good yet. but im better.  my Air Force friends and my neighbors have been remarkable. They love us and care for us.  and they have not stopped.  even for a day.  people are the same no matter where you are. thank you for your prayers.



I'll continue praying for strength and healing for your entire family Brother! I know you're in Cali, but we're just a phone call away! Keep up the good work Rich!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2018)

6, I want even try to imagine what you are going through. I do know that you have many friends at GON pulling and praying for you. My prayer is that God gives you and your family the strength to deal with this.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 20, 2018)

I commend you 6 for being strong for your wife and putting her first and ahead of your needs right now!!!!! great example of a Husband and Father to your son!!

May God's peace continue to help you and your Family to the next day!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Feb 22, 2018)

Still keeping you in thought and prayer everyday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> the wife is stepping away from her practice for a year. everyday we get up as a family and drive the son to school at CMA. he is coping and im proud of him. mom is hurting. im giving her all i can. she is much improved. i never leave her side. not for anything.  The boy has been so helpful to me.  i have never loved her more in all these years. she has always been remarkable and strong. but this knocked her to the ground. but she will be allright. im not good yet. but im better.  my Air Force friends and my neighbors have been remarkable. They love us and care for us.  and they have not stopped.  even for a day.  people are the same no matter where you are. thank you for your prayers.



You all are in our thoughts and prayers daily.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2018)

bullgator said:


> still keeping you in thought and prayer everyday.





miguel cervantes said:


> you all are in our thoughts and prayers daily.



x 3


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 23, 2018)

Still lifting your family up in prayer daily. I admire the strength and courage you have displayed in such a difficult time. Hang in there brother.


----------



## tcward (Feb 25, 2018)

Still praying 6!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2018)

Still thinking about you 6. I know you are going through a terrible time.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2018)

Forum bros still lifting your family up!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2018)

6 still thinking and praying for you and yours!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 25, 2018)

Keep hanging in there brother! 

GO DAWGS!

And

ROLL TIDE FOR 6!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2018)

Still lifting you up with prayer Rich.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2018)

thanks elfiii. and rdt thwuga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2018)

Just seeing this, can't imagine what you're dealing with.  Hang in there brother.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just seeing this, can't imagine what you're dealing with.  Hang in there brother.



  thank you Mill.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 28, 2018)

I had no idea.  Prayers for your family during this hard, hard time.  God bless y'all and keep you.  

I am sorry my words just can't express the feelings I am having right now, or the gratitude I have for the grace God shows us everyday.  Live in that grace and mercy.

God bless


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2018)

Very sorry sir! You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 28, 2018)

6 I am very sorry and prayers sent. I lost my son 2 years ago and I understand what you are going through.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 28, 2018)

Still thinking about you bud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2018)

Matthew, please forgive me for just now sending my condolences and prayers. Mill informed me about it this morning.

May you and your family find Peace during this very difficult time.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 2, 2018)

Every time I come into the sports forum, I think of you and your fam, 6. Still praying for yall!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow, as I kept reading Elfis post,  I kept waiting for it to turn into a rib rubbing thing, but it never did. Obviously,  I've Been Away For Awhile. Sorry For Your Loss 6. May God Comfort You
> And Your Family Through These Difficult Times. You Will Be In All Of Our Prayers


 she was with me just now.  first time I've done much in a while. 


antharper said:


> Matthew6 , hope u and your family are doing well and all of the prayers u are receiving are helping, still praying and thinking of you all daily , God bless !


she was with me today. felt her presence on this incredible morning.  I won't even try to explain it I guess it was the first time in a while that I took a couple of hours for myself but she was here with me in the surf this morning.  I guess I'm coming out of it.  i've been out of it at times. lotta clarity right now with the new girl coming.  at the same time I'll never forget this girl nothing will ever replace her. but I'm thankful that my mental health has been restored.  so that I can function and begin trying to enjoy life again.   I guess you call it grace whatever word you have fot it. but I felt it this morning and im thankful for it.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> she was with me just now.  first time I've done much in a while.
> 
> she was with me today. felt her presence on this incredible morning.  I won't even try to explain it I guess it was the first time in a while that I took a couple of hours for myself but she was here with me in the surf this morning.  I guess I'm coming out of it.  i've been out of it at times. lotta clarity right now with the new girl coming.  at the same time I'll never forget this girl nothing will ever replace her. but I'm thankful that my mental health has been restored.  so that I can function and begin trying to enjoy life again.   I guess you call it grace whatever word you have fot it. but I felt it this morning and im thankful for it.



Yes, that is God's grace and I'm glad you feel it and it is healing you.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2018)

6 I promise it will get easier,  the days will get clearer. Thinking and praying for you my friend! 

Call me if you need someone to cuss or yell at.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2018)

I know it is rough 6, and you got a lot of your GON brothers praying for you.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2018)

6 I’ve been working up in Big Canoe so I go up there several times a week checking on my crews. So I cross the Etowah river multiple times a week. Every time I do I think of you and your family and send up a Prayer for y’all. I always just pray for peace and that every minute it gets easier. God speed my friend.


----------

